# CPC looking for job in NJ



## SLN325 (Nov 10, 2010)

CPC with over five years in the medical field. Looking for a coding position in a hospital. Please feel free to contact me.


----------



## apcarter (Apr 15, 2011)

Please send your resume to apc2107@columbia.edu


----------

